# 3
500  ,         .     : 500        125 ?

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## Olga376

,   500 .  .

----------

,  .

----------


## Olga376

- !

----------


## LegO NSK

(  ).

----------


## Knooopik

.2006 . ( ). 
  .2007 . ( ).
  -  .
  200 .    .
     13%  200 .,       2007 ?      ?

----------


## Andyko

> 13%





> 200


  125  
 .

----------


## Knooopik

,   ,     3-      125 .  -,     ,      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.220    :Smilie: 
       (   ).      .

----------


## 2007

> .2006 . ( ).
>   .2007 . ( ).
>   -  .
>   200 .    .


    -?  -    125000   125000=  0

----------

,    ?     2007-.   2008-    :        .   2007      ..  ..  ..  , .      - ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    ?


    .
,    -     .    -   .1 .19.5       .
 300-500 .   -. 

,   ,      ,  .        .

----------

-   ..     .  . - -   ..

----------


## LegO NSK

> -   ..


     ,     .




> .  .


"   " ()

----------


## Mk_msk

> ,     .
> 
> 
> 
> "   " ()


 ,          180  - 100   ("   100 ", ..    100 ,   = 100 ,    100  ).    180  - 0 .

----------


## 2006

,   -3   .      .
   ,     .
    -
1. ,   2-,   4  -  ,   ,     .
2.   .   ..,    100000  - (  3    ,       ),      100000  ,    100000    ,      13%  100000, ..13000?       ?  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 100000  ,    100000


 



> 13%  100000, ..13000?       ?  ?

----------


## 2006

*LegO NSK*, !!!!

----------


## Solana

,    ,     ,     ?      ,      ...

----------


## LegO NSK

-.
   ,      ,   .

----------


## 2006

-

----------

.     2006   500 000 ,   2008  300 000.  2009    . , ,   .   .           2008   2009  ( 20 000 ).

----------


## LegO NSK

300-500<0
    -    .

----------


## ZMK31

?

----------


## Severyanin

> ,          180  - 100   ("   100 ", ..    100 ,   = 100 ,    100  ).    180  - 0 .


  5000 .     .     30 .

----------


## AdminProeX

> ?


       125 .. (  3-   ),    ,      ,     125 ..,         .

----------


## ZMK31

> 125 .. (  3-   ),    ,      ,     125 ..,         .


 ?     ?    177   140.  37    ?         ,       125       ?   .     ,              (     ),   -   ,   .

----------


## AdminProeX

140 (  ) - 125 ( ) .. = 15 .. ( )      13% =  1950   .            ...

----------


## ZMK31

> 140 (  ) - 125 ( ) .. = 15 .. ( )      13% =  1950   .            ...


  .   ,        ,       (     )        ?

----------


## AdminProeX

?   ? 177000*13%=23010 ???         :Smilie:      (  )    ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ?   ? 177000*13%=23010 ?


        ?




> ,        ,       (     )        ?


           ,    ,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 5000 .     .


  .

----------


## .

> ,    ,


      3 ,      , +     125000,          3- ?      3-?       ?!

----------


## .

,  . - ,       -   ..      ..

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## LegO NSK

(760, ).

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 3 ,      , +     125000,          3- ?      3-?       ?!


 - .
 -   ,    .  .
   - .

----------


## .



----------

,  125 ,       -??     , ?       ?  ,      ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.     .,   .
2. -
3. ,   .
4.

----------

!

----------

??     ?

----------



----------

.          .  .    - (6%),      .      .    3     ,  -      ?       3,    ,    .

----------

> 3     ,  -      ?


 ,

----------

3-.     -    .   1. . 2.3 -    3

----------


## LegO NSK

-   
+ 1

----------

..  , 1,  6,     1?    ,     ( 2)?

----------


## LegO NSK

1  1

----------

.      .
3 /      125.000. 1 /   500.000,    125.000. 1 /    3.000.000,    2.000.000.   /    2.200.000,    2.300.000   ,          .       2.190.000. ,    - .   ,  ,     -   ?     :       ? .

----------


## FM

> ,     -


  :yes:

----------

,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.




> :       ?


    .
     (),      (   ).

 .
   .

..       - ?

----------

,    .      ,     2.200.000,   2.300.000,      2.190.000 -  %   ?    : 2.300.000  2.190.000?

----------


## LegO NSK

2300000
 2200000+

----------

. ..,   125.000,  .    .  ,    3.000.000,    2.000.000,   -2.000.000   -2.000.000?   ?

----------

. ..       ,       ,   - ,   125.000. ?

----------

?        .    3  ,       100 .,       300000, 125      ?  ??????

----------


## LegO NSK

:

http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread...8%EB%FF&page=5

   #131.

----------


## Good

> ?        .    3  ,       100 .,       300000, 125      ?  ??????


    ,      ...  3        ?

----------

?

----------


## Good

> ?


  ..   2005 .

----------

,   2008.   (   -10 000.)   (    10 000.)       1,5-2 .     !!!    ((((   !

----------


## _

10 .  ,  - 0.   1520.   906.

----------

-3 

1. ,      ?

2.       ,   ,   100.. :

  -100..
  -0.
  -0.
-0.

  ?

----------

,   ,   1  -    2008.
      .
  - 85 
  -  .
    2008      .
    ?
-  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


.




> ,   ,


    ,  ?




> .


   ?

----------

?    15000 . ,     .

----------

> .
> 
> 
>     ,  ?
> 
> 
>    ?


,  - ,  .

 -      .

----------


## _

> ?    15000 . ,     .


   .       -        ,   - . 

 -     -  2-, .

----------


## claranic

-3,    ,    , .    , http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...topic=prog_fiz

----------

+

----------

,!!!
 , -  10..     4     ???     ???

----------


## FM

> , -  10..     4     ???


     3-...


> ???


  .

----------

)))  ?

----------


## _

> ,!!!
>  , -  10..     4     ???     ???


  -  .    1.

----------


## FM

1

----------



----------


## OLSE09

!   3-     .???

----------


## FM

:


> -  .    1.

----------


## the_koala

, ,  .
  2009      120 000.         120 000   ,     -  120 000. -   .  :
1.          " "  120 000,  -     120 000   ???
2.        3-   ?    -  . .
3. ,        ,    ??   ??

  !  :Smilie:

----------


## FM

1. 120000
2.     -,    .
3.      .

----------


## -13

2009       .
       .             ,    ?

----------


## FM

> ,    ?


  .

----------


## -13

.

----------


## the_koala

FM
,  ))

----------

!
, ,   ...
    300 .   450 .   - -      .
,   ,   .
1)     3-?
2)      ?
3)      ?
4)    2-?
5)    ,       -    ?
!!!

----------


## _

3 ?

----------

> 3 ?

----------


## _

?

2-         ( 2-)   .
 1 ( ).
    1520  300 .,       903  300 .

----------


## _

2-   -- .

----------

,      3,      . .             ,    ?  ?     ?

----------


## FM

> ,    ?


    ,   ....


> ?     ?


  ,       .

----------

?

----------


## FM

.     -      .

----------

?      ,   ?

----------

> ?
> 
> 2-         ( 2-)   .
>  1 ( ).
>     1520  300 .,       903  300 .


  ,     .(
     ?
    ?

----------


## FM

> ?


  .


> ,   ?


 .

----------


## _

(   ,  ).

----------

!!!
 .
  ( 1 )   (6%),    (2009)  ,   ,        ()   (      1 -3 ).     125 . .       13 %
     (  ):
-   -      ???
-  : ,      ,        (   )???
-        ???       !!!
 .

----------


## LegO NSK

1.  /
2.  
3. ,

----------

> .     2006   500 000 ,   2008  300 000.  2009    . , ,   .   .           2008   2009  ( 20 000 ).


       .       .         2-      (  ,   ,  .     .    )

----------


## _1979

!
 2008     640 .,  2009    585 ..   - (, ).  ,    ,    ,      1520,   () 903? , ,   ? !

----------


## _

> !
>  2008     640 .,  2009    585 ..   - (, ).  ,    ,    ,      1520,   () 903? , ,   ? !


 ,  ( 903)    ( 1520).

----------


## Victorya

!
 ,  ,  2009  ,  3-  .       ,      3- . 
    .     2009. 
1 -          ?
2 -   ?     
    ?

----------


## _

> !
>  ,  ,  2009  ,  3-  .       ,      3- . 
>     .     2009. 
> 1 -          ?
> 2 -   ?     
>     ?


  .,      .

----------

.  ,     3-      120.000,   : 906 ( -,   -  3-  (  125.000)  903 (    ) ?

----------


## LegO NSK

906

----------

?   ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK



----------

- ?     /   ?

----------


## LegO NSK



----------


## Vlad_

)  .1  220  ,      " "   125 000,  250 000 . :       ,   2010    ,         2009 ?

----------


## FM

> ,   2010


  :yes:

----------

.    ,      ,   .          3-       125000 ,  125000   ,        .        350000,    125000,   350000.    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,  ,        :
   ""  "",    .   "" (     =)  2007.   800..,   2009.    500.  "".

    ""      2009.    500..
              800..
 -,
1)           ,    ?
2)     ?
3)   -   ,      ""   ""?

----------


## FM

> .    ,      ,   .          3-       125000 ,  125000   ,        .        350000,    125000,   350000.


    2009 -   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 3-       125000 ,  125000   ,        .        350000,    125000,   350000.    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 2009 -  125000    ()
 2010 -  250000

----------


## LegO NSK

> ""  "",    .   "" (     =)  2007.   800..,   2009.    500.  "".
> 
>     ""      2009.    500..
>               800..
>  -,
> 1)           ,    ?
> 2)     ?
> 3)   -   ,      ""   ""?


1. 
2.  
3.

----------


## _

> .    ,      ,   .          3-       125000 ,  125000   ,        .        350000,    125000,   350000.    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  .

----------


## Margarita74

...  3-    2009.  ""    2-,        =4000 (..  )           520(..     4000  )   "     " ....      520 !   ?

----------


## Kris_Ka

.
, ,    ...         .     ...    ( )  482.294 . 41 .    40.000 . 00 . 
       1520    ?      906, 907, 903  0????       ? 

      ...    55.698 . 00 .,    780.000 . 00 .
     ?

 .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


40000




> 55.698 . 00 .,    780.000 . 00 .
>      ?


125000

----------


## Kris_Ka

> 125000


   ? , .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FM

2009  . .1 . 1 . 220  .

----------


## gavrilova_julia3

!     .  2007      250000 .,   2009    300 000 .   :
1.     250000 ( 903-     )-    2007 .
2.    -300 000 (   )  1510-    
3.     -600  (  903  ?)
 : 300 000-250 000-600=49 400*13%=6370  .
   :      125 .   ?

----------

,        .
    380 ..   2008 .,      120 ..,     .
  2008      ,   ,  -    ( ).   400 000,  ,       - 19600 .
  2009 .    ,     .    400 000 . -    ?
  ,   . 213  ,         ,              .       (         400 000)..
    400 000  -  (  ) 400 000...    0..  ?  ...         .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


 .         400 000   ?  :Smilie:

----------

, ..       (, , , )   - .. .     ,       .   ,          400 000   . ...  ,     -    ..            ..     ..     ...
        ?    , )))

----------


## LegO NSK

.228   ,   4.1.228

----------

? .4     ,      ..            ,    ..  ?   ?

----------

> ,   2010 
> 			
> 		
> 
> __________________


 ,   ?

      - ,  ,    .  ,    ,     ,   2009 .
, , , .

----------


## FM

> - ,  ,    .


   .         2010 , .        01.01.2010 .

----------

- ,      177.,      !!!    ,         140. 140-177    0!!  ,  ,    !!

----------


## pesenka-stav

:    2008  ( )    ,    (    100 .    ).  2010         .   ,          2008 .    1000 .    ?  -    ?      3- (2008  2010 .)?

----------


## LegO NSK

0 .
   2008

----------


## FM

> 2010         .   ,          2008 .


  .  :Cool:

----------


## pesenka-stav

,     0,           ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     0,


.2 .119

----------


## pesenka-stav

,    .   ,   -   ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## pesenka-stav

, !!!!!

----------


## -

2010 -   3  ???
  -    ...
**     .
  -   -      3 !
     040?

** 
2.1. -  -  
2.2. -   

 -  * 1*      -    ...

  ,   -  ???

----------


## Andyko

> 3


    3-

----------


## -

> 3-


       -    ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## -

!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## -

??
              ...
     ""

----------

,    ,                    ,   ,        -   ,                   , ,       .  ,        ,     ,             (),     .

 5  1  208     ,     ,  ,   ,    .  2  1  228   ,   ,          ,      ,    .  ,        ,     (      ,     ).     229        .

         -  ,      ,      (   )    .     ,         ,         .

     .         (. 216 ),             30  ,    (. 2 . 1 . 229  ).        2006 ,      30  2007 .  30    ,            .     :

   1.       .              (      ,     ,       ).
   2. .               .         ,     .
   3.     ().              (  ),             ,      .


        13 %.          ,    ,      ,        .    220 .  ,     (   ),      ,   125.000 ,              .        ,       ,      .     : -,       ,           , -,     ,    ,         .  ,                  (    ,          ),     ,         ,               .    ,                  ,     .

        .          ,  ,     ( ),     .  ,        ,    ,     ,               . ,       , ..           .   ,  ,   ,    , ,              ,         .    -       ,          .           .

----------


## -

:     2010         ,          ,      3 ???

----------


## Andyko

*-*,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## Andyko

2007

----------


## -

!  ""    ...

----------

,    3   ( ).            3

----------

2010 .    .
  2011,     110 ..
  ,      .            10 . .
1.  ,        .
2.   -     ?
.

----------


## Andyko

3-  2011      ;
   250 ;
..    ;
    ,          ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2010 .    .





> 


         ?

----------

*Andyko*





> ?


 ,   $$

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   $$


      ?

----------

> ?


 ,   .    ,    ,           (  ).
    -   ,  .

      116 ,               10- .
 116,  10       ,     ?
   10-  .

----------

*LegO NSK*
       ,

----------


## Andyko

> 116 ,               10- .
>  116,  10       ,    ?


;

----------

> .


 14.12.2007  ,  19.12.2010   , 
,   3      ,     ?

----------

2007. (  539000),   2010. (  389000)     .          ????

----------


## FM

.

----------

, !   2010 .       ,       ,   ,        .
     .      ,    .  ,       350,  - 200 . .    .
    250 ,    .  ,  ,        . ,     3 ?         ?

----------

. .        . 
        "" .
    .

 2010  ,      3- . 
  120000 . (        )
   :
1.  
2. .2
     .  
3..3 
010=120000
020=0
030=120000
040=120000
050=0
060=0
070=0
075-110= 
120=0
4.  8,  6 (   )
  3
040=0
050=0
5.  
   :  
040=120000
050-070=0

070=120000
080-120=0
6.  
 2
110=120000
120=0
130=120000
140=0
150=120000
150=0
7.  1 ???

  ,   .

  ,          ,     ""     .
 , . -.

----------

> . .        . 
>         "" .
>     .
> 
>  2010  ,      3- . 
>   120000 . (        )
>    :
> 1.  
> 2. .2
> ...


  ,    .  :
 2
110=120000
120=120000
130=0
140=0
150=120000
160=120000
170=0
180=0
190=120000

    1,      , ,     (  2-)      .         ,  1,   ,  .

----------

- ,            ( - . ).      -   .    (   -).          . ?

----------


## .

> - ,            ( - . ).      -   .    (   -).          . ?


   .
    :   2010   2    120000,            250000?

----------

,    6 .    2  , . .      8 .   . 1,    .
   :      . 
 903 - 
 1520 - 
 906 -   , 3- .

       ,    ?

    .
  . -.

----------


## xkatrinaxx

!     ,            4-5 .     ,     .    .       ?

----------

. , ,    ,       ,    .   -     ?

----------

(   ).      .

----------


## LegO NSK

2010  -   .   .



> 


 .

----------

> 2010  -   .   .
> 
>  .


.

----------

3-  2009. , !      !
     ,   10 000   2009 (  )    ?   ?

----------


## AlNik

15  2011    -2107     2005   50 000 .      3-?    ?       ?

----------

,     5 -   ?              ?

----------

!  :
      3   2010 

   :
 1.  
 2.    2007  55000   2010  50000
 3.    2007  100000   2010  100000
 4.    2009  5000   2010  5000
 5.    2010  310000   2010  70000 () +   
 6.    2010  120000   2010  120000

   3     ,           ?  !  .

----------


## IrenZ

,    ,      :Smilie:

----------

! 
              ,       ?

----------

!!!     :   ,   -    10000 ,         , ..      .      10 .,    ,       .        ,     ,    ,         . ,       !!!
.

----------


## sagitarius_5

50  .   2008 ,  50    2010.  .    ?    60   13 % .     .   ?      .       .      ?

----------


## saigak

50   60   ?  :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> !!!     :   ,   -    10000 ,         , ..      .      10 .,    ,       .        ,     ,    ,         . ,       !!!
> .


       -   .        ,          .
      -   .     ,      .  -   ().
         ?

----------

,    2   2010.    200000,00 .,      6%,     ?
  ,       -      3-?     1,2; .1,     -200000,00      200000,00, .6, ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,       -      3-?

----------


## floral911

,         ,     90 . .,    229 .4.        ,   ...      )))      ,   ?

----------


## BankirS

!   2011     \ (  -     15 000) -       \.  27  2011    ( ).     300 000 .
   : 1.  ( \)         .       300 000 ,         ""    (  ,    ).
2.  2011          300 000  (    2011.,   ).  1    ,              125 000 ,   250 ..
3.             :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ,         ,     90 . .,    229 .4.        ,   ...      )))      ,   ?


     .     3   ?  .,      125 ..,    .      .     .     .

----------


## saigak

BankirS,      "" . -.
,     125.

----------


## 2007

> ,      125 ..,


250  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

,  125 ("" ) ,    250.  :Smilie:

----------


## BankirS

> ,  125 ("" ) ,    250.


  1-   100 000, -  2- \  250-100=150 ..

    ;-)

----------


## Lazy Sea

,          .    ,   , , 6,      ,     . 
      250     ?


 ,   4    ,   5- ,         ?           250 ?

    ,     .    ?

----------


## 2007

1    .
 ,     -  .   -250  .
  4*+250 =

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 1    .
>  ,     -  .   -250  .
>   4*+250 =


   .    .  (    ) -.
      1   2.

 :
   250 ,
     .        . ,   250 .
    .     ...

----------


## 2007

*Lazy Sea*,     -   . -  ,  ,  .   :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

*Lazy Sea*,     15.03.2011 N 03-04-05/9-133

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*,     15.03.2011 N 03-04-05/9-133


 .     ...   ...     ... 

        250 000 .     ,        .

----------

! , , !  2010           (3..)!      ?   ,    ,  2.2.?  2.2.1 -  3   2.2.2. -  3.? !

----------


## saigak

> 1-   100 000, -  2- \  250-100=150 ..
> 
>     ;-)


, .    125.

----------


## 2007

250     .   100+150

----------


## saigak

2007,    100  125?        ??

----------


## 2007

-  250.      -  .  ,       ,    250

----------


## saigak

,  ...  - ,   125,    250....--, ....

----------


## Lazy Sea

saigak

  ,     :Smilie: ))
, -   ,  -    ...

  4-    4 ...
-...             :Frown: (((

       .

----------


## saigak

:Big Grin:      -   ....

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -   ....


   ?  :Smilie: ))
     ?  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Vatrugka

3-.
  2010     \,   ,    .
   ?    ,  :
. , .2,  1, ,  ,  6.     1?      2?
.

----------


## saigak

> s
> , -   ,  -    ...
> -....


 :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

Vatrugka,        .

----------

, ,  ...   .
 2010      670 000,       400 000.    ?...       670 000?     ,   -  ?  .

----------


## saigak

400 000 -        .
     . + . 219

----------


## Vatrugka

> Vatrugka,        .


   ,    ,     .  , , ,   . .

----------


## saigak

.    -     .

----------


## 2007

> 670 000?


.
400     400   1



> 


,   ,  1,  6,  ,  1,  1(  )

----------


## Vatrugka

,     ,

----------


## saigak

... ...    .

----------


## Vatrugka

.          ?     2-,       ?

----------


## saigak

> 2-,       ?


 :yes:

----------


## Vatrugka

> ... ...    .


      ,   " 

     ,      (),      " :yes:

----------


## saigak

?           .      .

----------


## Vatrugka

,   3-   ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Vatrugka

> ?           .      .


    ,    :Redface:

----------


## Vatrugka

> .


,

----------


## saigak

.15  .  .

----------

.   -        (.  400),    ...

----------


## saigak

1- ?   40 .?

----------


## vzletcom2006

,        , ..   .  .      ?

----------


## 2007



----------


## vzletcom2006

?

----------


## 2007

.

----------


## vzletcom2006

, 2007

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    .         .      ?
-?
        ,      - .
      ,     ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,    ?


.      .     .
 ,     -      "" .

----------

,   5 ?

----------


## saigak

?    ?

----------

,   
  ,   11.01.2011 -      2012 ?

----------


## saigak

1000 .
  2012.

----------



----------


## tu-tu

!
, .     3- .   440 .     trade in    295..
     -    (  -   ) .     ,   (  , )    5     . 
1)            -?
2)             ,   ,           ?  :Smilie: 
3)   ?

!

----------


## saigak

.     ?
1.
2.
3.1000

----------


## tu-tu

:Smilie:  
 ,  ,  ,       (  ).       trade in -     . 
,    ""  :Smilie:

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> trade in -     . 
> ,    ""


.    ... :Redface: 
            -?
      -    :Smilie:

----------


## tu-tu

,          :Embarrassment: 
      trade in.     .

----------


## saigak

> trade in.     .


 - ....    ?    -     ?     ? :Wow:

----------


## tu-tu

,      :Wink:  ,    . ,    . .

----------


## saigak

,   ,    ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## 12

, !
     60000,        155000.    ?

----------


## 2007

,       .    .

----------


## Andyko

;
   ;

----------


## 12

:  30  2012.
      :  250000?     ?

----------


## Andyko

> 250000?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## _volgograd

. , .  .       120 000,    98 000    .     3- .    .         3-,         ,   ,         , .. 23 .   ???

----------


## saigak

,             3 ,              , ..  ,  ,    .        ,    .       3-   nalog.ru,      .

----------


## _volgograd

.      ,     " ", 103- 400 . ?     .       " " -   ??     ?

----------


## 2007

> 


  :yes: 




> ?

----------


## _volgograd

?? :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ??


.  -?
    ?        ?
     2010  ?  .  ?

----------


## _volgograd

,    ,  ....     \  ?  ,  ,     ,     ,      .

----------


## 2007

*_volgograd*,   .       ,      .
  - .
  -               2-,    .
      -      .

----------


## _volgograd

. :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

, , ,        1000 .
    ,     :Frown:

----------


## Lazy Sea

119    ,                        5    ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30%      1 000 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

!

----------


## ZZZhanna

:    ,        ,         .     5%     ,        ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

. .

----------


## saigak

> 5%     ,        ?


        -    ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    ..


  ,    .     ?

----------


## saigak

,  ...  :Wink:        .

----------


## Karalina

,  2        .     ?

----------


## Karalina

,       ?

----------


## Olena_

.    2008  475.. ( -).   2010       ,  ,  .    , , , -,  ,  .  -   ?            2008?

----------


## saigak

> , , , -,  ,  .


    ...  ? -   , =-.

1.      ?
2.   ?





> -   ?


.    .  -.




> 2008?


 ,    ? -  ().-    ....

----------


## Olena_

> ...  ? -   , =-.
> 1.      ?
> 2.   ?
> 
>  ,    ? -  ().-    ....


    -   .
  - ,  ,    (   ).  -  -.
   - ,     ,    ?
  ( ) -   -    ?
 .

----------


## saigak

> - ,     ,    ?


  ,    .




> ( ) -   -    ?


     .

----------


## Olena_

.  :Big Grin: 
    .   ,      .,     .   -   .      .
   -     .)

----------

! ,    /    125.    ,   .  ?

----------


## Kris_Ka

3- ? 
 ,   - .

      125000  250000????

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## Storn

> ! ,    /    125.    ,   .  ?


      ,  ....
 :Big Grin: 
 250

----------


## Kris_Ka

(),     .        ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Storn

*Kris_Ka*,     ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

Kris_Ka, 



> 


     ,       250 ..

----------


## Kris_Ka



----------

!     : 2 ,1-    ,  1,5 ,    125000, 2-   ,    3 ,   250000,    ,    :1)  1    ? 2)      ? 3)-   2-    3 ? 4)  -      (  )?   - ,    .

----------


## Storn

3-

----------

!

----------


## saigak

> -      (  )?


   .          13%.

----------

!

----------


## ZZZhanna

250 .    ?

----------


## Storn



----------

3-   ,      . 3 -       , ..   310 000    360 000    ,  . 
     3 :
1.   182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110       ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228    


182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110       ,        228    

  ,  ,   (  ), ..            .    .           (     228  )

2.  ,     ,           ,     250000,    ,   2.1.1 ,   2.2.1,   2.2.2       360000,        310000?

3.      1,     .     ,     1.1          2-       .   ,    ,     /,          (  )   (..  ?)        : "  1.1          ,    13%,      "

 !

----------


## Lizavetta

2011   .
 ,  -  ,    - .   )   2-           . 
 :Frown:   ?

----------

.   ,         ,   3-.      ,      3 ?       ?  &#189;          (   ),    &#188;      .  &#188;  .  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 2011   .
>  ,  -  ,    - .   )   2-           . 
>   ?


  \ -. 2-        (        ,    ,     ).
      ,   -   ,    .
 ,    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

250 ,

----------


## saigak

> 3-.







> ?


, 1/2 -    (   ?),       3 ,         , 1/4 (- )    , 1/4 -  .
,   1/4   1/4 ,      .



> &#189;


   ...

----------


## 17

,    .,     -?         -,

----------


## Storn

> -?

----------

,   .....
 2010     /  60 000 .    .
    ,    .
1)   .1 
   -    ?
   (. 040) - 60 000?
     050, 060  070???
2)   .2. -   .
   .2.1 = 60 000?
. 2.2? . 2.3? . 2.4? . 2.5?
3)   . 2
. 2.1.1 = 60 000?
. 2.1.2. = 60 000?
. 2.3 = 60 000?
. 2.3.2 = 60 000?
. 4 = 60 000??
3)     
       ,   2-   ...

----------


## 2007

> .


  ?   ?

----------

/

----------


## Katyshka

....     3-  (  ),       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## zyaka

"   " (.030)  -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## 12

,      2-  ?  ,    .
 ,    2011.  20 000,    3 .    .     ? 
    .

----------


## Storn

> ,    2011.  20 000,    3 .    .     ?


     !

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !


  ,     50   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,      2-  ?  ,    .
>  ,    2011.  20 000,    3 .    .     ? 
>     .


    ,   3 ,      ,    .     .  90            ,     .

----------


## _

> ,     50   .


                -     (   )  :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ?


   250 .. .220 .1 .1

----------


## 12

.....  ,     ,       ,      ...
   ,      .    ?         ?       ?   ,  ?
 ,  ,    ?1520?,  906?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .....  ,     ,       ,      ...
>    ,      .    ?         ?       ?   ,  ?
>  ,  ,    ?1520?,  906?


1520,  906
J   Porsche Cayenne   20000,      .         .     ,      .

----------


## arven

.
   ,        3-     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3-     ?


 .

----------

.
   ,    ,   .              .      .        ,          150.
.    ,            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ?

----------

> ?


    .  .      ,      .
        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         ,       .    ,    ,     10 ,   .
      ,         ...,   .

----------

.
    ,   -   ?         ?

----------


## _Putnik_

.
-    ,     .
    2012  540000 (   ,          ).      575000 (   ).
    2012.
  "  ":
  1520
  575000
  903 (*?*)
  540000


  :
   ?
   ?
   ?
   ?

   - ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


35000




> ?


4550




> ?
>    ?


 .

----------


## _Putnik_

*saigak*, !

   ,        ?

----------


## saigak

..         ?   ?

----------


## _Putnik_

> ..         ?   ?


     .
3

----------


## saigak

> 3


     .    1  2 .

----------


## _Putnik_

> .    1  2 .


,    !

----------


## Elena43Buh

.        .     -   .   10   15 .    ?       ?

----------


## ,

> .        .     -   .   10   15 .    ?       ?


 250 000 -   ,  -  ,    .,    ,    / ,   /  15 000.

----------


## ,

> .
> -    ,     .
>     2012  540000 (   ,          ).      575000 (   ).
>     2012.
>   "  ":
>   1520
>   575000
>   903 (*?*)
>   540000
> ...


    ,           -  -    ,      30  -  ,   .

 ,       :     
575000  540 000 = 35000  
35 000 * 13% = 4550     -    .
.

----------


## ,

> .
>     ,   -   ?         ?

----------


## saigak

> / ,   /  15 000.


 ?     ?   -       .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,  90  ,                .       ?     ?      .     -   .  ,       .

----------


## ,

> 500  ,         .     : 500        125 ?


       "    "    (  ) 500 000,      = 0.
    : ,  ,

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ... -   -   ... :Smilie: 




> .


    -.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   -   ...


        ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

saigak
      ) ,         )

----------

! , -,   :    280 ..   2012 .,   260 ..   2013 .      3-  2012 . ( )   2013 . ( ),     (   )   ?    . 3. .21  23 .  ,      ,   1  224  ,        ,  ,     ,   218-221  ,   ,   .

          ,      ,   1  224  ,  ,     ,           .                ,      ,   1  224  ,  ,  ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3-  2012 . ( )   2013 . ( ),


,      1  2014 ,     260 ..   260 ..

----------


## Lazy Sea

.  2014       2013 ,       ,      .
   ,      . ,  2012        ,    20 .   2013         ,  -  20        .      ,          250      ,     280 ,   .   -   .   ,          .

----------


## Lara'S

, .     3   2012 .     .       2012 .      ,           (     2011 ).   ?        ,               .   3         (),     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?



      ,

----------


## Lazy Sea

, 3    .                 2011 . ,   ,   250 .        ,     ,            .

----------


## saigak

> 2012 .


         . 




> 3         (),     ?


.  .

----------


## Lara'S

.  ,    3 ,       :No:

----------


## saigak

.....  . :Wow:

----------


## ,

-    , ..      (  -    ...)
  250 000     . .

----------


## Liana_sh

, , .     2013   100 000 .         100 000.     (      100 000  2012 -       :Wow: ). 
1.       ?     100 000 ,     ,      250 000?
2.              ? )    ? 
3.      .  ,   30 ,       ,   01 ????



> 1  2014


4.      - 100 000  ? ( 250 000???)
5.      ,       ,        -?
6.     :       100 000 ,   2007    .     ,     ?     ?
.

----------


## saigak

> ?     100 000 ,     ,      250 000?


 . ,   



> 


 



> .  ,   30 ,


,  30.04 .



> 01 ????


.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:    2-



> .      - 100 000  ?


.    




> ,       ,        -?


    .      .



> 100 000 ,   2007    .     ,     ?


 ,   ...  1 .        ( ,        ,     ?).     -  .

----------

,         ?

----------


## Liana_sh

> .      .


       ?          ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.    ,   ?
  ,       .

----------


## saigak

> ?


    .....     ,      .
    ?

----------


## Liana_sh

*2007*,

----------


## Liana_sh

,  :Embarrassment:      030:     .     ,     :  "  "  "      "   ?
          : " ".   ,   ,      ?

----------


## Liana_sh

1   ,      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 





> 1   ,      ?


,         ,

----------

!
  ! =)
    2 
1    180 ..    200 ..
2    200    200..
-        :
2.1.1   2.1.2
2.2.1   2.2.2
  20  ,  250  .
 . , ! !

----------


## Storn

250,     ....
   ....     ....

----------


## 2007

> 1    180 ..    200 ..
> 2    200    200..


    250 ,   -  .    .

110=180 , 120=180 
130=200 , 140=200 
190=380

----------


## Storn

...
 ....

----------


## 2007

> ...
>  ....


,      .

----------


## Storn

( ),     ....
     ,   ....     ?

----------


## 2007

> 15  2011 . N 03-04-05/9-133
> 
> 
>    -                     . 34.2     ( - )  .
> 
>    . 1 . 1 . 220                    ,  ,  ,         ,       ,      250 000 .
> 
>        ,   ,                 ,     .
> 
> ...


.

----------


## 2007

> ,   ....     ?


   -   ,    - 250000.

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------

> .


       ?

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/189582/

----------


## 2007

> ?


#373



> 110=180 , 120=180 
> 130=200 , 140=200 
> 190=380

----------

> #373


 !
 .
     ( .   -   - ,  ,   :Wink:  )

 2.1. ,  ,   )      110  120
 2.2. ,  ,    )     130  140.
  3  190   

   180(1)+200(2)=380 000
   200(1)+200(2)=400 000

  =200-180 = 20 .
   250    , ,    .

              110  130   380 ..,         400 ..
       ?

----------


## saigak

> =200-180 = 20 .
>    250    ,


         ...       ....
,     200-200,    250...

----------


## 2007

> 110  130   380 ..,         400 ..


**,     . ,     180 .

110=200 , 120=200 
130=200 , 140=200 
190=400

----------

> **,     . ,     180 .
> 
> 110=200 , 120=200 
> 130=200 , 140=200 
> 190=400


,   .
!

1    180    200
     200.

,
110=200   120=200
130=200  140=200
190=400
??
  180  , ?  380(   )

 !

     (  )    ,    2600 .
   ((

----------

> ...       ....
> ,     200-200,    250...


      ?
1    180.   200
2     200

----------

> ...       ....
> ,     200-200,    250...


  2013(   AYC)    2600.
    ,   .
 ,   180,    200,   906(     250..)
             903(   )
-   ,  !!

----------


## strochka

2007,   saigak, Storn

    !

        180  200.  ,    2600(  20  - )
,   .

----------


## 2007

> 180  , ?


.     180   ,     250 . (   200 )





> 380(   )


   . 190=400 .




> 2013(   AYC)    2600.
>     ,   .
>  ,   180,    200,   906(     250..)
>              903(   )
> -   ,  !!


  .  :Smilie:  ,    ,   .        ,   ,   . 
     .   .   , .

----------

> .     180   ,     250 . (   200 )
> 
> 
>    . 190=400 .
> 
> 
>  .  ,    ,   .        ,   ,   . 
>      .   .   , .



    .?

----------


## saigak

. 
 . .  ,     .....

----------


## Lazy Sea

strochka
   .   ?     .
            ,      250      180 ,      180 .
 "" ,   ,   -  .
  .      ,   .         .           ,   ,   180  (250    180),  200    200,    .  .

----------


## strochka

> strochka
>    .   ?     .
>             ,      250      180 ,      180 .
>  "" ,   ,   -  .
>   .      ,   .         .           ,   ,   180  (250    180),  200    200,    .  .


   ,   ,     ,    .  .




   , ,  ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

200   ?   180?

, ,    .    180,   200
:    
    200    906- 200.
   200    903- 200

----------


## strochka

> 200   ?   180?


     200 ..   200 ..
    , .
 250     .


1    180 ..    200 ..
2    200    200..

----------


## Lazy Sea

906    ,  .    200.  ,        250     ,      200   200 ,    180,    .

----------


## strochka

> 906    ,  .    200.  ,        250     ,      200   200 ,    180,    .


-   !!!  !

----------


## strochka

> 906    ,  .    200.  ,        250     ,      200   200 ,    180,    .


   1 ,    , ,   .
          .        .
  ,        (    )     .
    " ?" =)

----------


## Lazy Sea

100       3          .   .         30 ,    .  \    -    .

----------


## strochka

> 100       3          .   .         30 ,    .  \    -    .


,    !
  !

----------

Lazy Sea
   ,  ,   .
   900.000,   700.000,   ,  ,         .050  900.000 (  ,      )  200.000 (  )  0 -   050     2 ,     060 -      ?

----------


## 2007

> .050  900.000 (  ,      )


, .





> 050     2


 





> 060 -      ?


900*13%
  ?

----------

.    2013  .    , ,      ,     ,     13% .   ,         ... ,   ,          ,  ,         ,         ,      .  , .

----------


## 2007

> ,          ,  ,



         1

----------


## liki

,           2013  150..           600..

----------


## saigak

> 2013  150..


    .        .  3   ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## liki



----------


## saigak

> 


 .   , .. 150-250   .      01.05

----------


## liki

,          ,       ,  , . .  ,     ,    .         (  ),     .

----------


## saigak

> 


     ...    .    , , ...




> .


       .




>

----------


## liki

,    .

----------

( 3200..    300 ..)        1000 ..?     1300 .. ?  .   -     (       ....    ).        ?

----------

, ,   3-   .
   7 . 7-  1-     .
          ???        ,         . (      )
 ,          ?

----------


## saigak

> ,          ?


. ,         .

----------


## lena63

!  
 /  2012.  500.  . (    ,   920  ),  2013  /  820. .  . 
    3  41,6.  .        ,      .       ,    .       250.      70.  13%=9100.

----------


## saigak

> .       ,    .


 ,  ... :Frown: 
      820-500     13%




> .       250


 .       250 ..




> ,   920  ),


.   .... :Frown:

----------


## lena63

...     ,    ?

----------


## saigak

. .       ....

----------


## lena63

,   2012,  / ?   ...           ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   2012,  / ?   ..


. ,     ....            .




> ?


...       ,    ...

----------


## hiker

> ,   2012,  / ?   ...           ?


 , ,

----------


## lena63

,         /     2012,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


  ? ,        ,       .




> /     2012,


      - .




> 


 -  ,          .

----------


## lena63

/  1250,    900(),      500.

        3
     ..     () , 
            2012   500.

----------


## saigak

> ..     () ,


    ....   ,      .

----------

!      2011  1000000,   2015  900000,  ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> 2011  1000000,   2015  900000,  ?    ?


          ,       3

----------

.
 , ,      .
     2015,  ,   50% .      -, -     450     220 (50%)     250  (    ).
       6%,    ,   ,      .    ,  ,   , ..     .      .   2016    330 ,      ,      .      -  330 , 
  ,      .    .    3-     :  (330) -  (450)    ?        -        ,        ( ?).
        ?
.

----------

,

----------


## 2007

> 3-     :  (330) -  (450)    ?


.   ,     -   220 ,     -.     .

----------


## 2007

> 3-     :  (330) -  (450)    ?


.   ,     -   220 ,     -.     .

----------

<b>2007</b> ,

----------


## saigak

+        330

----------

,  ,         2.? !

----------


## saigak

> 2.?


     .  /   .

----------


## IP-

,    3-  2016        .    2016   ,     .      ? .

----------


## IP-

_

----------


## saigak

> ,    3-  2016        .    2016   ,     .      ? .

----------

